# tribulus terrestris for women



## kaju (Aug 3, 2010)

does tribulus trrrestris work for women (increase testosterone)
doese it do the same for women as it does for men?


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 10, 2010)

kaju said:


> does tribulus trrrestris work for women (increase testosterone)
> doese it do the same for wamen as it does for men?



Has this really been proven to increase testosterone? Ive seen one study from Bulgaria and seen some blood work while we were using a Tribulus product,,but thats about it.


----------

